# Horror friends



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I stumble across this video. The beginning is the funniest, the rest is just OK, but worth a view.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like the creative plot line.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I thought it was cute, the ending was the best.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

very funny. enjoyed it a lot.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

That was great! I'm stil laughing about Jason's ringtone!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL, long live/die,live/die, live Jason Vorhees!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Pretty funny!


----------

